
How Facebook Figures Out Everyone You've Ever Met - kushti
https://gizmodo.com/how-facebook-figures-out-everyone-youve-ever-met-1819822691
======
CottageCarry
This was an interesting read, thanks so much for sharing. They always find a
way to dig as much info as possible out of people.

